# EclipseUML für Eclipse 3



## bygones (26. Okt 2004)

Nun endlich ist es soweit   
EclipseUML gibt es endlich auch als freeware version für eclipse 3 !!! alle infos & was man braucht: http://www.omondo.com


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Okt 2004)

Ist die Nachfrage so groß oder warum ist die Website nicht erreichbar?


----------



## bygones (26. Okt 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist die Nachfrage so groß oder warum ist die Website nicht erreichbar?


wahrscheinlich - kam gestern nicht drauf - heute hab ichs vormittags geschafft  :wink:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Okt 2004)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch einen Blick auf das Tool werfen, sobald das möglich ist.


----------



## bygones (26. Okt 2004)

der Link sollte etwa eine Woche aktiv sein:
http://s14.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=A871448680BCB026722FE14DC5A6C4E9

dass ist der auto installer von denen - also das jar dann einfach ausführen...
es wird aber noch GEF-runtime-3.0.1.zip, uml2-1.0.1.zip und emf-sdo-runtime-2.0.1.zip gebraucht (gibts auf der eclipse seite)


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Okt 2004)

Anscheinend gibt es mit der Omondo-Website doch ein anderes Problem, es wird nämlich die Apache-Testseite angezeigt:



> If you can see this, it means that the installation of the Apache web server software on this system was successful. You may now add content to this directory and replace this page.
> Seeing this instead of the website you expected?
> 
> This page is here because the site administrator has changed the configuration of this web server. Please contact the person responsible for maintaining this server with questions. The Apache Software Foundation, which wrote the web server software this site administrator is using, has nothing to do with maintaining this site and cannot help resolve configuration issues.
> ...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Okt 2004)

Der Server ist jetzt wieder online.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (28. Okt 2004)

Ich habe mal ein wenig mit dem Plugin experimentiert. Scheint sehr mächtig zu sein.

Besonders die Möglichkeit des Reverse Engineering (Klassendiagramm aus bestehender Klassenstruktur erzeugen) begeistert mich ziemlich.


----------



## dotlens (2. Nov 2004)

habs mir auch kurz angeschaut. ist wirklich krass was ich bisher gesehen habe. schade dass die free version keine gesharte projekte nimmt


----------



## Student (5. Nov 2004)

nice. :!:


----------



## bygones (5. Nov 2004)

ich finds den absolten spitzenreiter unter den UML tools


----------



## bygones (9. Nov 2004)

mhm - bei mir stürzt Eclipse 3.1M3 immer ab - wenn ich das PLugin installiert habe  .... bei euch auch ???


----------



## Student (10. Nov 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mhm - bei mir stürzt Eclipse 3.1M3 immer ab - wenn ich das PLugin installiert habe  .... bei euch auch ???



einmal ist es abgestürzt ...


----------



## Gast (20. Nov 2004)

Sagt mal, kann dieses Plugin auch JavaCode in UML umwandeln?


----------



## Gast reloaded (20. Nov 2004)

achso das ist revers-engeenering. JUHU!


----------

